

Secure, Free, Incremental and Instant Backups for Linux - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/Secure_Free_Incremental_and_Instant_Backups_for_Linux

======
pasbesoin
Thanks for taking the time to write this up -- and, as well, your post on
email storage encryption.

My problem in all this is rolling some Windows machines into the mix.

